
What happened to PersistIQ? - Mikael_Lirbank
http://persistiq.com/
======
Mikael_Lirbank
Seems a lot of sites have trouble today!
[https://www.google.com/search?q=dns#q=dns&tbm=nws](https://www.google.com/search?q=dns#q=dns&tbm=nws)

------
Mikael_Lirbank
Redirect
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759697)

------
Mikael_Lirbank
Just a technical error or another shutdown?

